# Best / Good / Ideal MIDI Controller For Orchestral Expression Purposes?



## tc9000

After watching Paul and Christian (aswell as everyone else) playing in expression and vibrato on MIDI controller faders, I gave it a try using my old Akai MPD24. Yep: its great, but my MPD is not the right shape for me to be comfy, and its a bit old and glitchy. So: 

1. What devices do you all use for playing in expression and vibrato when recording strings (etc)?

2. In my mind, I imagine a small, fairly cheap MIDI controller, with nothing more than two or three long throw faders, expressly (sorry!) for this purpose - anyone know of anything like this?

Thanks!


----------



## greggybud

tc9000 said:


> 2. In my mind, I imagine a small, fairly cheap MIDI controller, with nothing more than two or three long throw faders, expressly (sorry!) for this purpose - anyone know of anything like this?


If you do a search, the usual few controllers come up. They are expensive ($700-$1000) and some no longer made. To my knowledge you won't find a "cheap" MIDI controller with 2 or 3 long mm faders for the express purpose of cc controlling. If you do, please share!

Or you can go the route of Naked Boards stuff, but it's a far cry from long mm faders.

Good luck!


----------



## Sunny Schramm

These are really interesting - good quality for a decent price:
(there are some Versions and its expandable if you want):








Icon Platform X+


Icon Platform X+, MIDI/Audio Bedienoberfläche mit motorisierten Fadern (Expander für Platform M+); 8-Kanal-Extender für Platform M+; Einsatz als Stand-alone-Gerät ohne Plattform M+; Erweiterbar auf 32-Kanal-Steueroberfläche mit 3 Einheiten Plattform...




www.thomann.de












Icon Platform M+


Icon Platform M+; USB DAW Controller; 9x berührungsempfindliche Motorfader (8x Kanal, 1x Master); 8x Endlos-Drehregler; Jogwheel; beleuchtete Transporttasten; 2 beleuchtete Track Tasten; 2 beleuchtete Bank Tasten; integrierte iCon Quick Setup...




www.thomann.de




At the moment I use the Korg Nanocontrol 2 for expression/dynamics. For the price really good - faders are kind of small but really smooth and easy to setup:








Korg nanoKONTROL 2 white


Korg nanoKONTROL 2 - Farbe: Weiß, USB MIDI Kontroller, 8 Fader, 8 Drehregler, Solo/Mute/Record pro Kanal, Transport-Taster: Rew/FF/Stop/Play/Rec, Cycle-Taster, Marker-Taster, Track-Taster, Anschluss: USB-Mini, Stromversorgung über USB (weniger als...




www.thomann.de


----------



## shawnsingh

Yeah I think most of the fader devices these days are made for Mackie emulation first and midi control as a secondary afterthought. Presonus faderport and Behringer x touch are other options too

You may already be aware of mdp226? I've been using the akai mpk261 keyboard, I make use of the pads for keyswitching and faders for cc. Mpd226 would probably be my choice if I ever change midi controllers and still want faders and pads

Maschine jam has touch faders, can be configured as a midi device. It can also receive midi to visualize values on its led meters with every fader, but I think DAW support for forwarding CCs of the selected track is not well supported these days. I wish it were possible to visualize a bank of CCs on meters, that would be fun and useful.

Also I think TEC breath controller has become popular to control a few CCs like dynamics and vibrato for strings.


----------



## tc9000

Sunny Schramm said:


> These are really interesting - good quality for a decent price:
> (there are some Versions and its expandable if you want):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Icon Platform X+
> 
> 
> Icon Platform X+, MIDI/Audio Bedienoberfläche mit motorisierten Fadern (Expander für Platform M+); 8-Kanal-Extender für Platform M+; Einsatz als Stand-alone-Gerät ohne Plattform M+; Erweiterbar auf 32-Kanal-Steueroberfläche mit 3 Einheiten Plattform...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thomann.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Icon Platform M+
> 
> 
> Icon Platform M+; USB DAW Controller; 9x berührungsempfindliche Motorfader (8x Kanal, 1x Master); 8x Endlos-Drehregler; Jogwheel; beleuchtete Transporttasten; 2 beleuchtete Track Tasten; 2 beleuchtete Bank Tasten; integrierte iCon Quick Setup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thomann.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment I use the Korg Nanocontrol 2 for expression/dynamics. For the price really good - faders are kind of small but really smooth and easy to setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Korg nanoKONTROL 2 white
> 
> 
> Korg nanoKONTROL 2 - Farbe: Weiß, USB MIDI Kontroller, 8 Fader, 8 Drehregler, Solo/Mute/Record pro Kanal, Transport-Taster: Rew/FF/Stop/Play/Rec, Cycle-Taster, Marker-Taster, Track-Taster, Anschluss: USB-Mini, Stromversorgung über USB (weniger als...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thomann.de



Yeah those icons look lovely - v tempting!

I'm going to give the nanokontrol a try - the price is great and although the faders are small, I think it's small size will make it easier to position in a comfy place... thanks!


----------



## robcs

I've just bought a Behringer X-Touch Compact for exactly that purpose. Picking it up early next week. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Studiodraven

Sunny Schramm said:


> These are really interesting - good quality for a decent price:
> (there are some Versions and its expandable if you want):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Icon Platform X+
> 
> 
> Icon Platform X+, MIDI/Audio Bedienoberfläche mit motorisierten Fadern (Expander für Platform M+); 8-Kanal-Extender für Platform M+; Einsatz als Stand-alone-Gerät ohne Plattform M+; Erweiterbar auf 32-Kanal-Steueroberfläche mit 3 Einheiten Plattform...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thomann.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Icon Platform M+
> 
> 
> Icon Platform M+; USB DAW Controller; 9x berührungsempfindliche Motorfader (8x Kanal, 1x Master); 8x Endlos-Drehregler; Jogwheel; beleuchtete Transporttasten; 2 beleuchtete Track Tasten; 2 beleuchtete Bank Tasten; integrierte iCon Quick Setup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thomann.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment I use the Korg Nanocontrol 2 for expression/dynamics. For the price really good - faders are kind of small but really smooth and easy to setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Korg nanoKONTROL 2 white
> 
> 
> Korg nanoKONTROL 2 - Farbe: Weiß, USB MIDI Kontroller, 8 Fader, 8 Drehregler, Solo/Mute/Record pro Kanal, Transport-Taster: Rew/FF/Stop/Play/Rec, Cycle-Taster, Marker-Taster, Track-Taster, Anschluss: USB-Mini, Stromversorgung über USB (weniger als...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thomann.de


I’ve been really tempted by the NanoKontrol. I’m on a student budget, so the price is perfect. However I keep finding conflicting info on whether it works well with Cubase 10.5 or not; some videos say it does, others say it doesn’t. It’s getting a bit frustrating.


----------



## Sunny Schramm

Studiodraven said:


> I’ve been really tempted by the NanoKontrol. I’m on a student budget, so the price is perfect. However I keep finding conflicting info on whether it works well with Cubase 10.5 or not; some videos say it does, others say it doesn’t. It’s getting a bit frustrating.



no problem with cubase 10.5.20 or sample-libs here at all. great little config-tool and midi-learn works also perfectly for me.


----------



## Drjay

A couple of days ago I came across this post:
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/diy-100mm-midi-fader-control-box.95082/









DIY MIDI CC Controller w/100mm sliders for under $100 - 2018 Edition - Gearspace.com


I brought this over from another forum that didn't have much traffic. I built a 3-channel, programmable MIDI controller, for about \\\5. Since then, I have found linear sliders for much less, bringing the total down to \\\. It works awesome! The detai



www.gearslutz.com




If you are willing to do some diy. Haven’t tried it, but the explanation looks good and it is pretty simple (although this largely depends on your experience with electronics and microcontrollers).
My recommendation would be Lemur on iPad. You don‘t have the haptics, but apart from that the sky is the limit.


----------



## Locks

I'm surprised by the market gap for a simple affordable midi controller with maybe just 2 sliders and a knob or two or whatever. Just a simple no thrills unit with a design like this would be ideal! Excuse my photoshop skills. Something I could easily take on the train.


----------



## Locks

The Palette Gear modular controllers look pretty good, but my god they are expensive for what they are!


----------



## Keith Theodosiou

My keyboard is a NI Komplete Kontrol S61 Mk2 and i also use a Nektar Panorama P1 for extra controls and also ruuning my Cubace 10.


----------



## wickedw

Sunny Schramm said:


> These are really interesting - good quality for a decent price:
> (there are some Versions and its expandable if you want):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Icon Platform X+
> 
> 
> Icon Platform X+, MIDI/Audio Bedienoberfläche mit motorisierten Fadern (Expander für Platform M+); 8-Kanal-Extender für Platform M+; Einsatz als Stand-alone-Gerät ohne Plattform M+; Erweiterbar auf 32-Kanal-Steueroberfläche mit 3 Einheiten Plattform...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thomann.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Icon Platform M+
> 
> 
> Icon Platform M+; USB DAW Controller; 9x berührungsempfindliche Motorfader (8x Kanal, 1x Master); 8x Endlos-Drehregler; Jogwheel; beleuchtete Transporttasten; 2 beleuchtete Track Tasten; 2 beleuchtete Bank Tasten; integrierte iCon Quick Setup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thomann.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment I use the Korg Nanocontrol 2 for expression/dynamics. For the price really good - faders are kind of small but really smooth and easy to setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Korg nanoKONTROL 2 white
> 
> 
> Korg nanoKONTROL 2 - Farbe: Weiß, USB MIDI Kontroller, 8 Fader, 8 Drehregler, Solo/Mute/Record pro Kanal, Transport-Taster: Rew/FF/Stop/Play/Rec, Cycle-Taster, Marker-Taster, Track-Taster, Anschluss: USB-Mini, Stromversorgung über USB (weniger als...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thomann.de



I've been using the platform x + for approx 2 years now, and I can definitely recommend it. I disabled the motorised faders, etc. Just using it as a simple fader box and it's never given me any problems.


----------



## Locks

What do you think the ideal length for "expression" faders would be? I was looking up some linear potentiometers for a DIY effort and they seem to typically have a travel length of 60 or 100 mm.


----------



## tc9000

Locks said:


> I'm surprised by the market gap for a simple affordable midi controller with maybe just 2 sliders and a knob or two or whatever. Just a simple no thrills unit with a design like this would be ideal! Excuse my photoshop skills. Something I could easily take on the train.



If only Icon could do a massively cut down version of the Platform X with say 2 or 3 unmotorised faders and a price point of about 75 quid... 

Mind you I guess this '2 or 3 faders for expression + modulation control' is a bit of a niche area. Also, as I look into this I can see that maybe 8 faders could be useful...


----------



## tc9000

Locks said:


> What do you think the ideal length for "expression" faders would be? I was looking up some linear potentiometers for a DIY effort and they seem to typically have a travel length of 60 or 100 mm.



I (bear in mind my breathtaking lack of expericence here!) would go for the 100 mm. I've spent a few hours playing around with 60mm faders and though these work fine, there were a few curves that I felt I didn't have quite enough fine grained control over. It seems like in many cases I don't use the full range of the fader, but instead move between a smaller working range. For this reason, I suspect the 100 mm is going to be better. Of course, a long throw 100 mm could be too long and get tiring, but I havent experienced anything like this with 60 mm. That said, I've not actually tried 100 mm faders yet.

I hope my nanocontrol isnt too small (I think its got 50 mm faders).


----------



## tc9000

Locks said:


> The Palette Gear modular controllers look pretty good, but my god they are expensive for what they are!



Agreed! This looks perfect (interestingly, they went for 60 mm):









Slider Module


Three smooth sliders in a compact but comfortable form. Three audio-grade linear potentiometers with 60mm travel Ergonomic cap supports various grip styles in either orientation 3 RGB LED halos around slider track for color coding and personalization Adjustable sensitivity and range...




store.monogramcc.com





Anyone know if this can be used standalone? And how much it costs?

Edit: hmm it does say 'Add-On'


----------



## greggybud

greggybud said:


> If you do a search, the usual few controllers come up. They are expensive ($700-$1000) and some no longer made. To my knowledge you won't find a "cheap" MIDI controller with 2 or 3 long mm faders for the express purpose of cc controlling. If you do, please share!
> 
> Or you can go the route of Naked Boards stuff, but it's a far cry from long mm faders.
> 
> Good luck!



Guess I should have listed them as these are professional controllers that should last.



JLCooper FaderMaster Professional








Kenton Electronics Control Freak Studio Edition | Vintage Synth Explorer


The CONTROL FREAK STUDIO EDITION has been designed to allow live, real-time editing of MIDI parameters and has a vast range of applications. With sixteen programmable, professional-quality sliders and sixteen programmable buttons, it may be used to edit synth & sound module parameters, adjust...




www.vintagesynth.com


----------



## Locks

tc9000 said:


> Agreed! This looks perfect (interestingly, they went for 60 mm):



I'll have to get myself in front of a fader and cut off the length and see what works best. I'm feeling like 60 mm might work well for me. I feel like most of the time my hand movements for expression are pretty subtle. I guess it would depend on your playing style. Someone who throws all their energy and emotion into their playing might be well served by a 1-meter long fader .


----------



## Rory

Locks said:


> The Palette Gear modular controllers look pretty good, but my god they are expensive for what they are!



The company is now called Monogram and it is about to launch Palette Gear Mark II. I have it on order. The current shipping date is later this month, but that may slip due to Covid-19. There should be a shipping update in the next few days.

See this thread: https://vi-control.net/community/th...-palette-gear-its-new-midi-controllers.95025/


----------



## Locks

Rory said:


> The company is now called Monogram and it is about to launch Palette Gear Mark II. I have it on order. The current shipping date is later this month, but that may slip due to Covid-19. There should be a shipping update in the next few days.
> 
> See this thread: https://vi-control.net/community/th...-palette-gear-its-new-midi-controllers.95025/



Thanks for the information Rory. I believe the units were initially designed for video editors, is that correct? Hence the midi integration seems a bit of an afterthought as I understand you need to have the app open at all times for midi information to be passed. Or have they updated this now?

They look like really well-designed units and I love the modular design, but the price tag makes them hard to justify for me considering I could get a couple of purpose-built midi controllers for the same price.


----------



## gpax

I realized the photo was grainy and small. Here‘s a better look.


----------



## gpax

Looks like my original post went to the Monogram thread by accident. I’m reposting...

Intechstudio is a new startup in Hungary. I ordered two modules because of their low footprint/slim design. They connect magnetically, on all four sides, and come in four configurations. They are still working on the editing software, so for now I use the cc it generates in “learn midi” mode.

The throw on the faders may not be long enough for some, but for my small hands they are great for finally getting multiple faders where I need them, without more studio bulk.









Intech Studio


Grid modular controllers - class compliant MIDI and HID control.




intech.studio


----------



## yiph2

I've bought a nanokontrol 2 and it feels quite nice, but it is a pain in the ass to try and make it work with logic, the faders don't correspond to what I put in the editor...


----------



## Locks

gpax said:


> I realized the photo was grainy and small. Here‘s a better look.



Looks real nice!


----------



## XanderAldin

wickedw said:


> I've been using the platform x + for approx 2 years now, and I can definitely recommend it. I disabled the motorised faders, etc. Just using it as a simple fader box and it's never given me any problems.


+1 on this. I only got my Platform X+ a few months back but I’m really loving it so far! I used a nanokontrol, it works perfectly, but I struggled as I have quite large ‘piano hands’.


----------



## Hywel

shawnsingh said:


> Yeah I think most of the fader devices these days are made for Mackie emulation first and midi control as a secondary afterthought. Presonus faderport and Behringer x touch are other options too
> 
> You may already be aware of mdp226? I've been using the akai mpk261 keyboard, I make use of the pads for keyswitching and faders for cc. Mpd226 would probably be my choice if I ever change midi controllers and still want faders and pads
> 
> Maschine jam has touch faders, can be configured as a midi device. It can also receive midi to visualize values on its led meters with every fader, but I think DAW support for forwarding CCs of the selected track is not well supported these days. I wish it were possible to visualize a bank of CCs on meters, that would be fun and useful.
> 
> Also I think TEC breath controller has become popular to control a few CCs like dynamics and vibrato for strings.


I use a Maschine Jam for MIDI CC modulation, expression, vibrato, volume etc input. I noticed your post about the LED meters reflecting the current CC value (mine are static and have no incoming just outgoing CCs currently). Have you any information, or can you point me in a suitable direction as to how I might set this up to be able to read my track CC information? I am on Cubase Pro 10.5 on a Mac.


----------



## ckett

Those Intechstudio modules look great! I decided to build my own midi controller using the Livid Brains circuit board. Get 4 100mm faders, 8 knobs, 8 ADSR sliders and an x/y joystick. Figured this would cover most commonly used midi parameters for synths.


----------



## robcs

ckett said:


> Those Intechstudio modules look great! I decided to build my own midi controller using the Livid Brains circuit board. Get 4 100mm faders, 8 knobs, 8 ADSR sliders and an x/y joystick. Figured this would cover most commonly used midi parameters for synths.



Damn. Looks like Livid have stopped selling the Brain boards :( funnily enough I was drawing up an arduino-based design last night, but the Brain would have made everything much easier - and much more configurable! :(


----------



## jbuhler

yiph2 said:


> I've bought a nanokontrol 2 and it feels quite nice, but it is a pain in the ass to try and make it work with logic, the faders don't correspond to what I put in the editor...


Nanokontrol is a bit odd in Logic. If you want the faders to control the mixer, then you need to use the Korg plugin. If you want to use the faders to control midi CCs then you have not install the plugin and use the nanokontrol as a generic midi controller. I've seen on the internet some folks able to change back and forth between both modes in Logic, but I've never been able to get it to work for me. But I can change modes by installing and deinstalling the plugin. With the plugin installed you can also delete the nanokontrol from the control surface devices in Logic and restart the nanokontrol and that will change it to a generic midi device, but it will last only as long as the Logic session is open.


----------



## tc9000

On Reaper, on Win 10, the nanokontrol 2 works well so far as a basic, small, static MIDI CC controller.

That said, all I've done so far is use the Korg Kontrol Editor to assign MIDI CCs to faders, but that's working great so far. I've been able to set up nanokontrol 2 to control Hollywood strings as per the the David Earl tutorial without too much swearing, and I'm a bumbling idiot. If all you want to do is set MIDI CC values on the faders, I think that's going to work fine if you are using Reaper, on Win 10.

From a comfort perspective, it's great also - pretty easy to get into a good position and it grips the surface it sits on so no sliding about. So:

Upsides:

1. Easy to position in a comfy place. Arm is much happier now.
2. Works in the sense that you can configure it to set what MIDI CCs are emitted from the faders
3. Inexpensive

Downsides:

1. Fader throw is 40 mm - a bit shorter than ideal - useable for me but might be too small for some.
2. No (AFAIK) way to store multiple 'scenes' (the mapping of MIDI CC etc numbers to faders, buttons etc) and switch between these on the fly. So its off to the editor-mobile if you wanna edit your scene.
3. It's not indestructable in terms of build quality. This is probably an understatement.

Taking into account the price, and what you get - yeah I'm happy. As I'm just adding a bit of colour to a performance as I play it in I think this might do me.


----------



## Locks

tc9000 said:


> On Reaper, on Win 10, the nanokontrol 2 works well so far as a basic, small, static MIDI CC controller.
> 
> That said, all I've done so far is use the Korg Kontrol Editor to assign MIDI CCs to faders, but that's working great so far. I've been able to set up nanokontrol 2 to control Hollywood strings as per the the David Earl tutorial without too much swearing, and I'm a bumbling idiot. If all you want to do is set MIDI CC values on the faders, I think that's going to work fine if you are using Reaper, on Win 10.
> 
> From a comfort perspective, it's great also - pretty easy to get into a good position and it grips the surface it sits on so no sliding about. So:
> 
> Upsides:
> 
> 1. Easy to position in a comfy place. Arm is much happier now.
> 2. Works in the sense that you can configure it to set what MIDI CCs are emitted from the faders
> 3. Inexpensive
> 
> Downsides:
> 
> 1. Fader throw is 40 mm - a bit shorter than ideal - useable for me but might be too small for some.
> 2. No (AFAIK) way to store multiple 'scenes' (the mapping of MIDI CC etc numbers to faders, buttons etc) and switch between these on the fly. So its off to the editor-mobile if you wanna edit your scene.
> 3. It's not indestructable in terms of build quality. This is probably an understatement.
> 
> Taking into account the price, and what you get - yeah I'm happy. As I'm just adding a bit of colour to a performance as I play it in I think this might do me.



Nice, glad it's working out well for you. Seems a bit of a developer oversight that you can't save midi mapping settings. That seems a pretty crucial feature. 

Are you finding you're often using more than two faders for expression? Or do you think two would be enough in most cases (if one were to make a niche orchestral expression controller, definitely nice to have a separate unit with more for other things.)?


----------



## tc9000

Locks said:


> Nice, glad it's working out well for you. Seems a bit of a developer oversight that you can't save midi mapping settings. That seems a pretty crucial feature.
> 
> Are you finding you're often using more than two faders for expression? Or do you think two would be enough in most cases (if one were to make a niche orchestral expression controller, definitely nice to have a separate unit with more for other things.)?



I think for me, from a purely performance perspective, for MIDI CC stuff, two or three faders would cover it. But I just started doing this! Maybe I'll find having a dedicated fader for finger position or portamento / legato time is a game changer... haha...

On the one hand these additional facets seem like a bit of a distraction, on the other, maybe having them will help to simplify the complex and make Play great again! Or maybe I'll never use them...

One thing I can see is having a few hardware buttons could also be useful: Toggle con sordino on / off could be quite nice.


----------



## rojarvi

Hi,

Some months back I was looking for a MIDI controller to do the same - control instrument's vibrato, expression, volume etc. I was also looking for quite an affordable option and ended up with a short list of three options: Nanokontrol Studio, Icon Platform M+ and Studiologic SL Mixface. Icon seemed to have pretty good physical specs - long throw faders, built like tank - but I decided to go for a wireless model because I also do acoustic recording of instruments and there is nothing more frustrating than having to reach for keyboard/mouse just after finding a perfect position for the microphones and your instrument. 

So, that left Nanokontrol Studio and Studiologic, both of which have also Bluetooth. After reading through numerous reviews, I ended up getting Studiologic. Sure, it was somewhat more expensive but from what I read it sounded like Nanokontrol faders were not very accurate and the build quality was a bit plasticy. Otherwise their features are quite similar. Most reviewers did like Nanokontrol, so I probably would have been happy with that as well.

Studiologic SL Mixface has been solid. Faders have sturdy feel and I cannot complain about them having just 50 mm throw, the resolution is good. In general, build quality is very good. It's made of plastic but there is premium feel to it. Bluetooth works well in both Windows and macOS, using Cubase. UI is very simple and you can switch easily between "DAW mode" and "MIDI control" mode by pressing a single button. DAW mode controls the track faders, mute/solo/rec buttons and similar - whereas in MIDI mode you can program in-device what CC and other MIDI messages are sent from each control. And you can store your settings in program slots accessible with a knob. I just love how portable this thing is - if I want to record acoustic guitar, I can just unplug this thing from USB, flip the switch to go into battery operated mode and take it with me to where I record.


----------



## shawnsingh

Hywel said:


> I use a Maschine Jam for MIDI CC modulation, expression, vibrato, volume etc input. I noticed your post about the LED meters reflecting the current CC value (mine are static and have no incoming just outgoing CCs currently). Have you any information, or can you point me in a suitable direction as to how I might set this up to be able to read my track CC information? I am on Cubase Pro 10.5 on a Mac.




Sorry for not replying sooner. Actually I don't think it's possible until DAWs help make it possible. The problem is that only one track should be sending midi cc data back to the jam device. So what would be required is some sort of midi send or midi echo but... for only the selected track. But I don't know if any better resource to point to help further, sorry!


----------



## tc9000

rojarvi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Some months back I was looking for a MIDI controller to do the same - control instrument's vibrato, expression, volume etc. I was also looking for quite an affordable option and ended up with a short list of three options: Nanokontrol Studio, Icon Platform M+ and Studiologic SL Mixface. Icon seemed to have pretty good physical specs - long throw faders, built like tank - but I decided to go for a wireless model because I also do acoustic recording of instruments and there is nothing more frustrating than having to reach for keyboard/mouse just after finding a perfect position for the microphones and your instrument.
> 
> So, that left Nanokontrol Studio and Studiologic, both of which have also Bluetooth. After reading through numerous reviews, I ended up getting Studiologic. Sure, it was somewhat more expensive but from what I read it sounded like Nanokontrol faders were not very accurate and the build quality was a bit plasticy. Otherwise their features are quite similar. Most reviewers did like Nanokontrol, so I probably would have been happy with that as well.
> 
> Studiologic SL Mixface has been solid. Faders have sturdy feel and I cannot complain about them having just 50 mm throw, the resolution is good. In general, build quality is very good. It's made of plastic but there is premium feel to it. Bluetooth works well in both Windows and macOS, using Cubase. UI is very simple and you can switch easily between "DAW mode" and "MIDI control" mode by pressing a single button. DAW mode controls the track faders, mute/solo/rec buttons and similar - whereas in MIDI mode you can program in-device what CC and other MIDI messages are sent from each control. And you can store your settings in program slots accessible with a knob. I just love how portable this thing is - if I want to record acoustic guitar, I can just unplug this thing from USB, flip the switch to go into battery operated mode and take it with me to where I record.



The SL Mixface looks great! I feel like the low profile, compact size, and mobility of it makes it perfect for what I'm going to call 'expression purposes'. Looks rather premium in comparison to the nanokontrol2! As I do more of this - e.g. move away from relying only on the mod wheel for expression, I can see the value of shelling out a bit more 🙃


----------



## iobaaboi

tc9000 said:


> The SL Mixface looks great! I feel like the low profile, compact size, and mobility of it makes it perfect for what I'm going to call 'expression purposes'. Looks rather premium in comparison to the nanokontrol2! As I do more of this - e.g. move away from relying only on the mod wheel for expression, I can see the value of shelling out a bit more 🙃



I’ve had the Mixface for a couple months now and I really like it. I sold a FaderCTRL to get it and I actually prefer the shorter faders to the 100mm ones. It’s nice to have some knobs, buttons and the transport controls too. Highly recommend.


----------



## DantheMekon

Hi, first post here!

I've been reading this thread with interest as I have recently gotten into orchestral composition using Cubase.

I've got a NanoKontrol2 that I'd like to use for expression and dynamics, but despite my best efforts and hours spent watching YouTube tutorials and reading articles, I can't seem to set the damned thing up.

Apologies if this wasn't the right place to ask this, but a few of you seem to be using the same thing for the same purpose, so I'd appreciate any assistance in setting this badboy up.

I'm running Cubase 8.5, for reference.

Thanks!

EDIT: And just as I posted this, it started working! NVM!


----------



## IFM

I went with a mounted Amazon tablet that cost me $30 during last year’s Black Friday sale with a custom Touch OSC map. Very smooth midi.


----------



## tc9000

IFM said:


> I went with a mounted Amazon tablet that cost me $30 during last year’s Black Friday sale with a custom Touch OSC map. Very smooth midi.



Wow - you've got a good long fader length, coupled with an ultra-low profile right there! Very nice! Oh - plus you also get a fully customisable UI and it doesent break the bank either. Dayam! haha


----------



## Locks

I've been using the free MIDI Touchbar software lately which is a good option if you have a relatively new Mac Book Pro. Especially useful if I'm working away from my keyboard. Really smooth controls! Especially good when I'm getting into the details and trying to put together some performative automation.

It's totally customisable so I have it set up with two main faders for modulation and expression and then a few extra faders in little submenus for some CC signals and a few buttons which I rarely use at all. Love it!
















I'm an Ableton Live user so it fully integrates with my DAW (I think it does the same for Cubase and Bitwig). So you can quickly access controls for any device. Here I can control whatever track I have open or any device I have selected (e.g. sampler settings or reverb controls etc.).











As a side note. The Ableton Live Sampler (and the simplified version called Simpler) are fantastic. I've been getting a lot of mileage from them lately. Incredibly useful for making very quick sampler instruments in productions.


----------



## Locks

IFM said:


> I went with a mounted Amazon tablet that cost me $30 during last year’s Black Friday sale with a custom Touch OSC map. Very smooth midi.



That kind of setup is great because you'll forever be able to customise it to your current needs!


----------



## nowimhere

I have a presonus fader port 8. I'm pretty sure there is someway to do that with it, but I have no idea how :( *Does anyone else here know how?*

Like, I found a line on a cheap _kenton electronics control freak studio edition _but I don't want to have to get that if my faderport can already do the job.


----------



## pixelcrave

tc9000 said:


> I gave it a try using my old Akai MPD24. Yep: its great, but my MPD is not the right shape for me to be comfy, and its a bit old and glitchy. So:




I can see why MPD24 is a bit awkward for you, but as someone else mentioned here, you might want to check out MPD226. You can see from the picture below that, unlike MPPD24, the location of the faders are closer to you (less reaching out). I got this used, and the drumpad is a bonus I guess... Also my workspace is super small yet it still fits just fine.

Cheers,
Ivan


----------



## tc9000

pixelcrave said:


> I can see why MPD24 is a bit awkward for you, but as someone else mentioned here, you might want to check out MPD226. You can see from the picture below that, unlike MPPD24, the location of the faders are closer to you (less reaching out). I got this used, and the drumpad is a bonus I guess... Also my workspace is super small yet it still fits just fine.



Yeah - its such a shame the MPD24 faders are at the top of the unit... plus it's a chonky WEDGE of a thing. To be fair to it, it works well for what it was designed to be - a big, solid MPC-like controller. The MPD226 does look much more elegant and functional though... very nice setup


----------



## tc9000

I gotta say though, I've really settled into my little nanokontrol2. Sure, it's small and a little plastic-y, but it does exactly what I need it to do. I can afford bigger and better units, and I know these would give me more control... I guess must have the hands of a small hobbit.


----------



## ed buller

The Bentley:













JL Cooper Fader Master Pro


MIDI controller Freely programmable, Including MIDI SysEx strings for use in almost any MIDI, audio and video setup, 8x 100 mm faders, groupable in groups, scalable and programmable with arbitrary value ranges, Fader "Nulling" via two LEDs, 8...




www.thomann.de





best

e


----------



## tc9000

ed buller said:


> The Bentley:


----------



## scoringdreams

gpax said:


> Looks like my original post went to the Monogram thread by accident. I’m reposting...
> 
> Intechstudio is a new startup in Hungary. I ordered two modules because of their low footprint/slim design. They connect magnetically, on all four sides, and come in four configurations. They are still working on the editing software, so for now I use the cc it generates in “learn midi” mode.
> 
> The throw on the faders may not be long enough for some, but for my small hands they are great for finally getting multiple faders where I need them, without more studio bulk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intech Studio
> 
> 
> Grid modular controllers - class compliant MIDI and HID control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> intech.studio



This looks really good. Sadly my NakedBoards MC-8 has yet to break down so I can't replace anything yet.

To contribute to the thread, I also recommend AudioSwift if you are on a mac, and have a trackpad to spare...carry less gear, use a trackpad if it works for you!


----------



## LudovicVDP

nowimhere said:


> I have a presonus fader port 8. I'm pretty sure there is someway to do that with it, but I have no idea how :( *Does anyone else here know how?*




You mean using it to send Midi CC?
You need to press the two Shift buttons together (provided you installed the last firmware updates). Doing so, you will toggle between regular controller / Midi CC

In Midi mode, all your faders send Midi messages.
Only thing is that the Midi CC are fixed (first fader= CC1, 2d fader is CC 11 or something...)

Look for the Faderport thread on the forum. It's all there.


EDIT: Done it for you






Question about Using PreSonus's Faderport 8 as a MIDI Controller


The idea of using a Faderport 8 to control both my DAW (Logic) and MIDI is attractive. Double duty makes the price (US$600) more palatable. Has anyone run into any problems using a Faderport 8 with Logic, either as a DAW controller or as a MIDI controller? The fact that the MIDI functionality is...




vi-control.net










**UPDATE: New Firmware/Features 2/26/20** PreSonus FaderPort 8 and 16 Support MIDI CC Finally


================================================ UPDATE to original post, new firmware allows switching modes on-the-fly! Read More ================================================ ORIGINAL POST: I've already posted new comments with this news in the existing threads from a few months back when...




vi-control.net


----------



## holywilly

I have both fadermaster pro and naked board MC-8, personally I prefer MC-8 for shorter fader length and motorized feel of the fader. 10mm faders for midi is way too long, for me.


----------



## Paul Jelfs

Another good option , if you want LOTS of different Midi CC controls (Up to 20 Snapshots with 9 Faders and 16 Pots + 8 Buttons) is a second hand Panorma P1. 

The Faders are 60mm , however the midi control options with this thing are insane. I purely use it in Midi mode, but you can also control you DAW with it. 

I have snapshots set up for Orchestral Tools, Spitfire, VSL, Cinematic Studio, Audio Bro etc as they all have their own Midi CC values. Like I said you can save at least 20 snapshots, so you don;t have to resave all the Midi CC values in different libraries to just 8 controllers. 

Any kinda of midi message etc it can do. There is also the Faderfox that has 12 faders and 20 snapshots but the P1 is ALOT cheaper and does the job, takes up little space.


----------



## Paul Jelfs

Or if your rich you could buy a Yamaha Nuage Control Surface, and get me one while your at it......Promise I will say thank you


----------



## rnb_2

I'll second @Paul Jelfs comments on the Panorama P1 - I came to it via a very circuitous route, having bought a Panorama T6 after much research - and loving it - but wanting something to use at my second computer (the T6 is not something I wanted to carry up and down stairs every day), purchased a P1. After messing around for a few days, I realized that I liked the P1's flexibility and screen way more than the T6, returned the T6, and now carry the P1 between my computers as needed.

If I'm honest, I feel like I'm only barely scratching the surface of what it can do, but I've liked what I've figured out so far. I love the DAW integration with Logic and Studio One, and it comes with a utility to customize the control of 3rd party plugins in Logic, as well. It's definitely not a budget option, but I have no hesitation recommending it if it suits what you're after.


----------



## Paul Jelfs

I must have had just about every controller going for Cubase under 2k (Hey I have a problem - Dont judge me! ) and the P1 has worked best for me. 

The ICON X can also be great , combined with DTOUCH or DFADER (A software program for Cubase) for 100mm and motorized faders, but nowhere near as in depth midi wise, and you may have trouble getting the ICON X to work


----------



## Trash Panda

TouchOSC on my phone and/or tablet hooked into the computer via USB. Works like a charm.


----------



## Pier

rnb_2 said:


> I'll second @Paul Jelfs comments on the Panorama P1 - I came to it via a very circuitous route, having bought a Panorama T6 after much research - and loving it - but wanting something to use at my second computer (the T6 is not something I wanted to carry up and down stairs every day), purchased a P1. After messing around for a few days, I realized that I liked the P1's flexibility and screen way more than the T6, returned the T6, and now carry the P1 between my computers as needed.
> 
> If I'm honest, I feel like I'm only barely scratching the surface of what it can do, but I've liked what I've figured out so far. I love the DAW integration with Logic and Studio One, and it comes with a utility to customize the control of 3rd party plugins in Logic, as well. It's definitely not a budget option, but I have no hesitation recommending it if it suits what you're after.


Could you expand on why you prefer the P1 to the T6?

I'm torn between buying a T4 or a P1...


----------



## bvaughn0402

I was going to do a Nakedboard, but I did their checkout system and never got a message from them to finish the order and pay. So I opted for a used Behringer setup.


----------



## rnb_2

Pier said:


> Could you expand on why you prefer the P1 to the T6?
> 
> I'm torn between buying a T4 or a P1...


It's a combination of things, some of which were spelled out in my earlier post (i.e., the T series keyboards are BIG, and not easily portable).

What it came down to for me is that I was happy with my existing keyboard - a Korg microKEY 49 - but it had nothing beyond keys and pitch/mod wheels. The T6 gave me the sliders and knobs, but was not particularly portable, and I was trying to set up two workstations: one for daytime upstairs while my wife does work-from-home downstairs; the other for downstairs for after she goes to bed upstairs. I tried using the T6 in one location and the Korg + P1 in the other, but found that configurations couldn't be migrated easily between the T6 and P1 (at least not at my skill level). So, it was easier in my case to migrate the P1 and a small keyboard (I ended up adding a NI KK M32 to the Korg, giving me 80 keys total range when used together) between workstations.

Beyond the things that were specific to my odd needs during quarantine, there were the qualitative differences between the T-series and P-series. You get a lot for your money with the T, but you can see and feel where cost has been cut compared to the P. The buttons are hard and clicky vs soft-touch; the sliders are a harder plastic; the monochrome screen isn't nearly as nice as the color screen, particularly when you're trying to do custom text labels for settings and the blocky monochrome LCD letters are hard to read. Also, it didn't bother me because I'm usually working with headphones, but the T-series keyboards are on the noisy side.

If you already have a keyboard you're happy with, I think the P1 makes a nice add-on, but if you want an all-in-one solution and portability isn't a concern, the T-series gives a lot of capability for the price.


----------



## Pier

rnb_2 said:


> It's a combination of things, some of which were spelled out in my earlier post (i.e., the T series keyboards are BIG, and not easily portable).
> 
> What it came down to for me is that I was happy with my existing keyboard - a Korg microKEY 49 - but it had nothing beyond keys and pitch/mod wheels. The T6 gave me the sliders and knobs, but was not particularly portable, and I was trying to set up two workstations: one for daytime upstairs while my wife does work-from-home downstairs; the other for downstairs for after she goes to bed upstairs. I tried using the T6 in one location and the Korg + P1 in the other, but found that configurations couldn't be migrated easily between the T6 and P1 (at least not at my skill level). So, it was easier in my case to migrate the P1 and a small keyboard (I ended up adding a NI KK M32 to the Korg, giving me 80 keys total range when used together) between workstations.
> 
> Beyond the things that were specific to my odd needs during quarantine, there were the qualitative differences between the T-series and P-series. You get a lot for your money with the T, but you can see and feel where cost has been cut compared to the P. The buttons are hard and clicky vs soft-touch; the sliders are a harder plastic; the monochrome screen isn't nearly as nice as the color screen, particularly when you're trying to do custom text labels for settings and the blocky monochrome LCD letters are hard to read. Also, it didn't bother me because I'm usually working with headphones, but the T-series keyboards are on the noisy side.
> 
> If you already have a keyboard you're happy with, I think the P1 makes a nice add-on, but if you want an all-in-one solution and portability isn't a concern, the T-series gives a lot of capability for the price.


Thanks a lot for your reply.

I’m almost convinced to get the P1. I feel it’s more flexible as I could use it with other keyboards or in a different position/angle on my desk.

In terms of DAW control both units have the same features, right?

I’m mostly interested in the instrument integration with Bitwig, not so much the mixer aspect. Other than having automatic access to the marcros, it seems I could control some synths (The Legend, Repro, etc) without having to focus on my PC so much. Other more complicated synths like zebra will always need a mouse for making patches.

Edit:

I'm going back and forth over this decision.

The one thing I'm worried about the P1 is that the posture when playing the keyboard at the same time will not be great. With the T4 the controls are much closer to the keys and it makes more sense ergonomically. Damn I wish the P4 wasn't that huge.


----------



## rnb_2

While it's impossible to get everything as conveniently-located as on a T-series or P-series keyboard, there are solutions to positioning the P1 optimally. This took many hours of research and shopping around, plus taking too much advantage of Amazon's generous return policy, but I'm happy with how I got things arranged.









I had to find some sort of stand to raise the M32 above the Korg, of just the right height, and eventually found one that was also a 4-port USB3 hub with 2-port USB charger. The https://www.amazon.com/VIVO-Adjustable-Notebook-Monitor-STAND-V001N/dp/B00M0W4RSC/ref=sxts_sxwds-bia-wc-rsf-ajax1_0?cv_ct_cx=vivo+laptop+stand&dchild=1&keywords=vivo+laptop+stand&pd_rd_i=B00M0W4RSC&pd_rd_r=0a9f84ab-0e96-4cff-bbe9-c57387b400d7&pd_rd_w=ZFGoH&pd_rd_wg=7HVqt&pf_rd_p=5c711241-c674-4eef-b21c-fe6add670f33&pf_rd_r=2PM64ZHASMH4NM5D1GNM&psc=1&qid=1612807012&sr=1-1-e30f047d-8e3c-4340-8179-6a77ce88d756 (stand for the P1) took even more research and hunting around - it's exactly the right size, only requiring a bit of foam stripping to keep the P1 from sliding forward due to the unfortunate angle of the front of the bottom case. The angle of the stand is adjustable if you need more vertical space between the stand and whatever it's hovering over.

The P1 and T-series are mostly equivalent in DAW control - the P1 has more physical buttons, but I think the T-series has the same functionality via a sort of "shift" button. If you're on a PC, though, the P1's transport buttons can also act as function keys for further configuration (no longer works on the Mac, unfortunately for me). The P1 also has an extra set of 8 knobs right above the faders, in addition to the set of eight that correspond to the eight on the T-series.

On the downside, I did lose the pads on the T-series, and neither of my keyboards have aftertouch, but I'm far from skilled on the keyboard, and I have the little ROLI Block (my gateway back into MIDI madness) if expressiveness is that important.


----------



## Pier

Thanks again for your reply @rnb_2 I really appreciate the effort.


----------



## mjsalam

gpax said:


> I realized the photo was grainy and small. Here‘s a better look.


Hi @gpax ... I'm considering buying a couple of fader modules from Intech. Wanted to get your thoughts/opinions? The faders do look short...this is probably the only thing giving me pause. Thanks!


----------



## mjsalam

rnb_2 said:


> I'll second @Paul Jelfs comments on the Panorama P1 - I came to it via a very circuitous route, having bought a Panorama T6 after much research - and loving it - but wanting something to use at my second computer (the T6 is not something I wanted to carry up and down stairs every day), purchased a P1. After messing around for a few days, I realized that I liked the P1's flexibility and screen way more than the T6, returned the T6, and now carry the P1 between my computers as needed.
> 
> If I'm honest, I feel like I'm only barely scratching the surface of what it can do, but I've liked what I've figured out so far. I love the DAW integration with Logic and Studio One, and it comes with a utility to customize the control of 3rd party plugins in Logic, as well. It's definitely not a budget option, but I have no hesitation recommending it if it suits what you're after.


I have a P1 - I find the faders are incredibly not smooth...like they are travelling along sandpaper. Wondering if its just my experience?


----------



## Studiodraven

mjsalam said:


> I have a P1 - I find the faders are incredibly not smooth...like they are travelling along sandpaper. Wondering if its just my experience?


I bought one last week after reading the reccomendations in this thread, and the faders feel fine. Maybe it's just yours? :(


----------



## mjsalam

Studiodraven said:


> I bought one last week after reading the reccomendations in this thread, and the faders feel fine. Maybe it's just yours? :(


Thanks for the response. So it would seem . Shame.


----------



## PerryD

I am very happy with a Behringer X-Touch Compact. I got mine as an "open box" for less than $300. Nice, motorized 100mm faders that can easily be assigned to any CC. It also has many knobs and switches that are assignable.


----------



## mjsalam

Definitely looking for something with a smaller footprint. The Nakedboard MC-8 looks great...also the Intech stuff looks really good. If I were to nitpick the Nakedboard looks a bit thick/tall in the videos. The Intech faders I'm not sure I like the style of the faders themselves...that tall horizontal style thing vs the more flat type..(not sure what the word is for the particular part of the fader I'm talking about is).


----------



## gpax

mjsalam said:


> Hi @gpax ... I'm considering buying a couple of fader modules from Intech. Wanted to get your thoughts/opinions? The faders do look short...this is probably the only thing giving me pause. Thanks!


You may not like these, then. The current product is that of a small two-person startup with dreams of future production and eventually using better materials (and they have been honest about telling me this). My search continues as well.


----------



## TimCox

I’ve been using the Korg Nanokontrol for years. I’m on my third one in 7 years so be advised that they’re not built to last but do the job well


----------



## NormkbPlayer

What about studio logic?


----------



## djburton

Making a note here as I’m in the process of adding a motorized-fader DAW controller to my rig (for Cubase and Studio One). Having a really bad initial experience with the Icon Platform M+ and will likely return it (too bad - seems solidly built). I am now targeting a Faderport 8 for this purpose.

I will, however, be keeping my Novation Launch Control XL for MIDI control, used only in User Mode (it’s primary design is as an ableton Live mixer). 8 60mm faders, 24 knobs, 16+ buttons, all fully assignable to any CC using Novation’s custom template software. Relatively small footprint.


----------



## ReelToLogic

Snoobydoobydoo said:


> What about a an expression Pedal? Do they get the Job done to Control volume/expression/Dynamics? I currently have a Roland with the lame Sticks and thats not gonna work.
> 
> I play orchestral lib Instruments in with two hands so pedals would be an idea?


I used a $20 Nectar NX-P foot pedal to create an expression pedal in my homemade MIDI CC controller as shown in the thread below. It does work great for two hand playing however foot dexterity is not as good as the hands/fingers so it takes some practice.

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/built-a-midi-cc-controller-that-includes-a-foot-pedal-for-cc1-or-other-cc.106616/

If someone just wanted to add a foot controller I think it would be easy to build one using the $20 Nectar unit and a Teensy controller. It would only require 3 wires and then cut-and-paste some simple code. And it might all fit inside the Nectar unit - I'm tempted to try building one myself just to see...


----------



## chimuelo

Surely a Native Developer somewhere has MIDI Devices made to assist cheap expression pedal or foot switches?

You shouldn’t have to ride values of 0-127 with you foot hoping for smoothness of CV Audio.

A Native MIDI Device if one exists, should be able to do as many assignments and commands as possible, all of their lag processing values, etc. by simply pushing the pedal forward.

I have these devices in my DSP audio/MIDI interface and use them for moving drawbars on a Hammond B3 emulation. Real Hammond players use a hand to do this, which means one less hand to play parts. I do various combinations from 3-18 drawbars (both Keyboards on a Hammond) by pushing the pedal back and forth.

The CC’s in question are assignable and could easily do Swells, vibratos, volumes, ganged groups of faders, etc. The devices use lag processors to decide the speed/rate of selected CC’s start/stop destinations, etc.

I use FC7s, FS-6, FS4/5’s, actually 8 pedals can be used simultaneously if needed, but 5/6 on my Master controller is plenty. Thanks to these devices I can actually use any 88 note controller with a cheap M Audio expression pedal and get the same results.

Haven’t used Reaper for years, but SWS and 3rd party developers can make you something if it doesn’t already exist.

MIDI is our friend.


----------



## Pier

chimuelo said:


> Surely a Native Developer somewhere has MIDI Devices made to assist cheap expression pedal or foot switches?


I only know of these two:






MIDI Expression







www.audiofront.net





Unfortunately, AudioFront does not sell through Amazon and their shipping costs (at least to my country) are quite high. A single input would cost about $120 including shipping.



The MIDI Plus device cost about $40 + shipping. Still expensive IMO for just a single MIDI expression pedal input.


----------



## chimuelo

Pier said:


> I only know of these two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIDI Expression
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.audiofront.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, AudioFront does not sell through Amazon and their shipping costs (at least to my country) are quite high. A single input would cost about $120 including shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> The MIDI Plus device cost about $40 + shipping. Still expensive IMO for just a single MIDI expression pedal input.



I have the 4 way. Excellent devices for adding extra 1/4” Pedals to a less featured controller. Bome Box is an even deeper option.

For example my Main MIDI Controller is 8 x pedals and 8 x zones. But for less demanding gigs I use a lightweight Casio because I like their action, but need more than 2 pedals.

Im referring to a Software solution to add features to any Exp Pedal.

Below is my project window where I need the MIDI Data from my hardware controller, sent out of my audio/MIDI Interface to a Hammond B3 FPGA Module.




These are from 2002, long before I bought into the DSP Hardware Platform.
Big Fader is the actual CC# for the single FC7 Expression Pedal.
That CC controls a total of six other CC#’s sent to the B3 Module.
smaller faders are start (placement of value 0-127 starting point) and stop (target destination of value 0-127).
‘Below those are inversions, curve modifiers, knob show in msec. lag processor values, etc.

In other words, I just step forward to full, on expression pedal, it sends the corresponding values, and their rate/speed, pulling back on expression pedal returns it to the original B3 drawbar combination. I can have 128 of these as the snapshots of my project window (top picture) reset volumes, FX parameters, MIDI devices, MIDI routings, etc. All on a single Prgm Chng message from my controller.






While my hardware rig is different than an all software set up, having these devices in a DAW would be very handy for recording and post production, as it automates so many processes. That equates to far fewer takes and overdubs during a session.

SWS/Reaper might have similar tools, I’m not sure, but they run an open environment that benefits from outsiders and additional talented developers. I can’t imagine using a DAW where every little trick you need is decided by a person already overwhelmed chasing the latest OS or fixing bugs.

Just my 2 cents.
Cheerz


----------



## surfer boy

The Vmeter is unreal for smooth touch. Super affordable $59





VMeter: USB MIDI Touch Strip Controller & Display


Control music software with touch, pressure. Lights also mappable.




www.vmeter.net





They are waiting to see if there's enough interest from the public to start there next wave of production though, since they are currently not selling new. Let's vote and bring em back! 👇









VMeter Contact / Support Form


Let us know if you need support or have any other questions!



vmeter.wufoo.com


----------



## Pier

surfer boy said:


> The Vmeter is unreal for smooth touch. Super affordable $59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VMeter: USB MIDI Touch Strip Controller & Display
> 
> 
> Control music software with touch, pressure. Lights also mappable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vmeter.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are waiting to see if there's enough interest from the public to start there next wave of production though, since they are currently not selling new. Let's vote and bring em back! 👇
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VMeter Contact / Support Form
> 
> 
> Let us know if you need support or have any other questions!
> 
> 
> 
> vmeter.wufoo.com


Do you have one?

How precise is the touch surface? Do you get "steps" when moving the finger slowly?


----------



## NormkbPlayer

I would prefer to have a physical fader. Not something a touch screen.


----------



## Pappaus

My solution was borne from cheapness and stupidity. - But it works for me. I bought the APC Mini because it was cheap, I saw it in A Guy Michelmore video, and I believed the person at the music store who told me it was programmable. The AKAI website also said the faders were “programmable”. 
i then rewatched the Guy M. Video where he said it was “a nice piece of kit but not programmable”. I could reprogram my libraries but To make it work but decided to get the Bome Midi Translator. Now the faders are completely programmable and I can program the buttons to be any note,cc, or even a series of keyboard sequences that can be used for macros or to use keyboard shortcuts. I use it for Studio One and Dorico. It is easy to switch settings for buttons. And so I ended up paying about $179 And I could have probably got something nicer. But it works for me.


----------



## MexicanBreed

greggybud said:


> If you do a search, the usual few controllers come up. They are expensive ($700-$1000) and some no longer made. To my knowledge you won't find a "cheap" MIDI controller with 2 or 3 long mm faders for the express purpose of cc controlling. If you do, please share!
> 
> Or you can go the route of Naked Boards stuff, but it's a far cry from long mm faders.
> 
> Good luck!


Found this a couple of weeks ago.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Usb-and-Din-Midi-Controller-3-Faders-programable-CC-Channel-Range-DAW-SYNTH-V2/224408252949?hash=item343fc63215:g:Q5QAAOSwJqpgHB4b (ebay: 3 fader midi controller)


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo

Ill try the Faderfox MX12 soon and report if interested, maybe its fine enough with 60mm, i hope so.


----------



## greggybud

MexicanBreed said:


> Found this a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Usb-and-Din-Midi-Controller-3-Faders-programable-CC-Channel-Range-DAW-SYNTH-V2/224408252949?hash=item343fc63215:g:Q5QAAOSwJqpgHB4b (ebay: 3 fader midi controller)


Nice for the price, but nothing close to those that have long fader travel which is often a distinct advantage. What you posted is just 70mm. Now if they were twice as long, I might be interested.


JLCooper FaderMaster Professional







Kenton Electronics Control Freak Studio Edition | Vintage Synth Explorer


The CONTROL FREAK STUDIO EDITION has been designed to allow live, real-time editing of MIDI parameters and has a vast range of applications. With sixteen programmable, professional-quality sliders and sixteen programmable buttons, it may be used to edit synth & sound module parameters, adjust...




www.vintagesynth.com


----------



## Loïc D

I’ve got a Studiologic Mixface and I’m very happy with it.
50mm non motorized faders but plenty of other nice features.


----------



## Paul Jelfs

Not sure if this has already been mentioned but there is this from a french composer - He just did his second batch and I managed JUST to get one . Will report on it , if not already done once it arrives. 

Was featured in a video by Spitfire on ultimate midi controllers. 

Custom Midi Controller with LCD

However, I am really excited about these two - Firstly the Monogram Traveller console 

Monogram Traveller Console 60mm Fader + Modules 

This is in stock for $399 , and you can extend the warranty to 3 years for $59. I am highly tempted, as it seems such a great idea , but I want to see more people using it with PC and Cubase to make sure there is no issues. 

Finally, this controller is coming soon after years of being in development - and looks very good too. 
However, it is still Preorder, though they do say its coming April/May. Again I would like to see videos and use of it. 

Special Waves Mine S Custom Midi Controller

In the meantime I have ordered the basic 70mm 3 fader design from ebay ,here in the UK , so will report back on how good it is to use  

What do you guys think about these ? 

Finally, I would love to see one of these in production, but its just a DIY project on youtube - And I am NO good at that sort of stuff! 

Custom Made Fader Board Midi Controller


----------



## Nimrod7

Paul Jelfs said:


> What do you guys think about these ?


For monogram I don't trust the company. They had another controller (Palette Gear) in the past, very similar. Poorly executed project, eventually abandoned for this one. Whoever got it probably ended up being unusable since the software which is dependent it will eventually become incompatible with OS update (if not already).

The other choices seems interesting to explore.

I currently use an JL Cooper with 100mm and a Nakedboard with 60mm faders.
The Nakedboard is outstanding. Can't say enough how great it is, for $100.


----------



## whinecellar

It’s anything but compact, but I really love the Behringer X-Touch Compact as a dedicated CC controller. 9 great-feeling 100mm faders, lots of knobs and buttons, times two layers. Only downside is still no Mac editor, but if you have a PC slave, Bob’s your uncle. 

I built a custom console for mine to sit next to my regular X-Touch for automation. Love the whole setup, and since the hardware is made by Midas, it actually feels great!


----------



## MexicanBreed

greggybud said:


> Nice for the price, but nothing close to those that have long fader travel which is often a distinct advantage. What you posted is just 70mm. Now if they were twice as long, I might be interested.
> 
> 
> JLCooper FaderMaster Professional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenton Electronics Control Freak Studio Edition | Vintage Synth Explorer
> 
> 
> The CONTROL FREAK STUDIO EDITION has been designed to allow live, real-time editing of MIDI parameters and has a vast range of applications. With sixteen programmable, professional-quality sliders and sixteen programmable buttons, it may be used to edit synth & sound module parameters, adjust...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vintagesynth.com


Hey, never claimed it was perfect.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Monogram CC seems *wildly *overpriced for what it is. Nakedboard MC-8 is still my go to. Eight 70mm faders, super smooth with a nice grippy fader cap, $100.


----------



## redlester

I'm awaiting one of the Nuances controllers from France, with slight trepidation about delivery, only due to the fact that my only previous international order since Brexit completed in January was for some LED Eurorack cables from Switzerland - which apparently arrived in UK customs on 9th April but have not yet made it any further!


----------



## MexicanBreed

The Nuance looks very nice. Would you mind sharing about it here when you get it? Wouldn't pay that much, but it seems it would look nice on a wooden desk (trying to talk myself into it).


----------



## AndyJH

Nimrod7 said:


> For monogram I don't trust the company. They had another controller (Palette Gear) in the past, very similar. Poorly executed project, eventually abandoned for this one. Whoever got it probably ended up being unusable since the software which is dependent it will eventually become incompatible with OS update (if not already).


Hey Bill, I work with Monogram (formerly Palette). For what it's worth, our team invested (and continues to invest) a good amount of R&D in order to keep supporting Palette Gear. All Palette kits are still receiving software updates today (approx. 6 years after launch) to extend compatibility to macOS 11 and Windows 10. 

We've also made the new Monogram hardware backwards-compatible so that folks can upgrade without replacing their whole kit. Adding a Monogram core module improves the MIDI performance of the whole kit dramatically while replacing only one piece, at a fraction of the cost of a full replacement.

Curious to hear where we went wrong on this. Granted some of the execution with Palette wasn't perfect but I personally take a lot of pride in the team I work with and the support we've given over the years. I've personally attended hundreds of video calls with musicians and other creatives to make sure their Palette and Monogram hardware works as promised for them.


----------



## Nimrod7

AndyJH said:


> Curious to hear where we went wrong on this.


Hey Andy,

First of all thanks for being here. We appreciate having someone from Monogram around!
My apologies if I sounded negative, I am glad you guys take care the software side and is still compatible.

My view is if I had invested $400 or more back in the day for a "modular" system, I expect this system to be supported and I can extend it. Instead it was decommissioned after 4 years for a new "modular" system. I am glad that it's backward compatible and matter a lot, but it will look weird on a desk, and I am not sure how usable it will be to have sliders let's say at different height side by side. 

It reminds me the NI Kore story, with all the promises, and the sudden demise.
I understand that evolution in hardware and software needs to happen, and is encouraged, however modular systems need to have some kind of reasonable retention.

Imagine if doepfer was announcing discontinuation of their modular system after 4 years for a newer one, and the impact it will had to the people that invested in a modular without being able to extend it.

Anyhow as said, I am glad that you guys looking after your users, that by itself is saying a lot.

Best,


----------



## redlester

MexicanBreed said:


> The Nuance looks very nice. Would you mind sharing about it here when you get it? Wouldn't pay that much, but it seems it would look nice on a wooden desk (trying to talk myself into it).


I received it a few weeks back and it works perfectly, no setup required just does what it says in the tin and does it really well. Looks good and feels good too.


----------



## Soundbed

I just picked up this from an independent builder and I can recommend it so far. He has a 5 fader version as well, and he's planning on adding other controllers soon (knobs, buttons) orhe will custom design whatever you request. You can choose your colors and fader caps and you can specify which controller numbers you want each fader to send by default.






https://prosper3dprinting.com/Gallery/
(make sure you order the MIDI controller, not the "Computer Audio Controller")

I'll be putting together a video review at some point too.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Soundbed said:


> I just picked up this from an independent builder and I can recommend it so far. He has a 5 fader version as well, and he's planning on adding other controllers soon (knobs, buttons) orhe will custom design whatever you request. You can choose your colors and fader caps and you can specify which controller numbers you want each fader to send by default.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://prosper3dprinting.com/Gallery/
> (make sure you order the MIDI controller, not the "Computer Audio Controller")
> 
> I'll be putting together a video review at some point too.


Nice - I saw that on Etsy a while back and it looked cool. How long are the faders? 100mm?


----------



## Soundbed

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Nice - I saw that on Etsy a while back and it looked cool. How long are the faders? 100mm?


i haven't taken a ruler to them yet but i am pretty confident these are 60mm which is what i want for midi cc. it's very easy to change by 1 out of 128 values and does not need more travel for me.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Soundbed said:


> i haven't taken a ruler to them yet but i am pretty confident these are 60mm which is what i want for midi cc. it's very easy to change by 1 out of 128 values and does not need more travel for me.


Ah interesting - so like a nanokontrol. Too short for my taste, but glad you like it.


----------



## Soundbed

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Ah interesting - so like a nanokontrol. Too short for my taste, but glad you like it.


yes these feel great and the throw is just right for me.

when i took it out of the box i couldn't stop moving the faders up and down they felt great lol.

but *you could easily order a 100m version*, i'm 95% sure he'd price it out for you, after chatting with him a bit on his direction for the business.

in fact i didn't know nanokontrol had 60mm -- they look so small in the photos and looking at the dimensions it's hard to imagine how they fit the fader and rotary encoder in 80cm if the fader throw itself is already 60mm! maybe the fader caps are deceptively small.


----------



## MexicanBreed

I think he is referring to the nanokontrol studio, not the smaller one. In that one the throw is 30 mm. I don't know if the studio is 45 mm or 60 mm.


----------



## Soundbed

MexicanBreed said:


> I think he is referring to the nanokontrol studio, not the smaller one. In that one the throw is 30 mm. I don't know if the studio is 45 mm or 60 mm.


omg thank you i was so confused!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Soundbed said:


> omg thank you i was so confused!


Ah yes, I was mistaken - the small one has 30mm (yikes!). https://www.musicstore.com/en_US/US...-USB-Control-Surface-Black/art-PCM0010630-000

Apparently the Studio has 45mm faders, so not that long either. I must have remembered incorrectly. My Nakedboards MC-8 has 70mm ones.


----------



## Soundbed

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Ah yes, I was mistaken - the small one has 30mm (yikes!). https://www.musicstore.com/en_US/US...-USB-Control-Surface-Black/art-PCM0010630-000
> 
> Apparently the Studio has 45mm faders, so not that long either. I must have remembered incorrectly. My Nakedboards MC-8 has 70mm ones.


I could do 70mm after having used this 60mm for a week. But 100mm seems “too long” for MIDI CC ... anyway you could ask for any size to see what he says.


----------



## Westher

Loïc D said:


> I’ve got a Studiologic Mixface and I’m very happy with it.
> 50mm non motorized faders but plenty of other nice features.


Hmmm, I just bought one and couldn't get it to work for sending midi cc data for expression, portamento, ...
Any tips/tricks?


----------



## Gil

Westher said:


> Hmmm, I just bought one and couldn't get it to work for sending midi cc data for expression, portamento, ...
> Any tips/tricks?


Hello @Westher,
I'm using a MixFace and it is working perfectly for sending CCs: you must just setup what CC number you want to send for each fader: you should check the documentation.
You can also save different configurations (I have one for VSL, one for BBC, ...).
Regards,
Gil.


----------



## Dewdman42

I have FaderMaster with 100mm faders, and for me, I agree, they are a little too long. I actually traded a Peavey for it, and I wish I had kept the Peavy...sorta. The Peavy's faders were too short and too stiff. Around 70mm is probably about right!


----------



## Crossroads

I will put in an unlikely candidate but one that has served me so well for years:

Novation Zero Sl MkII (the one without the keyboard attached):






It's old, but the software still works, it has eight really great faders (that are just the right size), sixteen knobs (that actually feel good), and 32 buttons(!). It has kept me from buying any other controller including a Streamdeck. I use the buttons for macros inside Cubase, the faders for midi programming, and the knobs for both track and vst quick controls. You can edit what you see on the screen, very usable.

It is the single most wonderful combination of cost, flexibility, and build quality (it's plastic but sturdy and durable) I have ever seen.

It's not produced anymore, but can be had 2nd hand for absolute peanuts (got mine couple years ago for 80 euros).

I would say this is as close to ideal as a hardware controller can get. I would hope Novation would consider a MKIII sometimes, or even get this thing into production again. It seriously is that good.


----------



## holywilly

redlester said:


> I received it a few weeks back and it works perfectly, no setup required just does what it says in the tin and does it really well. Looks good and feels good too.


One question regarding the Nuances controller, do faders have a bit of resistance to feel like motorized faders, or they feel like zero resistance like the ones on FaderMaster Pro?


----------



## ExC3

holywilly said:


> One question regarding the Nuances controller, do faders have a bit of resistance to feel like motorized faders, or they feel like zero resistance like the ones on FaderMaster Pro?


Hello
I now have the mk11 version of my controller available with a power Led
for £130 and I will send worldwide by post or UPS.
My reviews from purchasers have been very positive. 
Nick









ExC-3 usb expression controller.


Midi fader expression controller orchestra Spitfire




expressioncontroller.blogspot.com


----------



## mjsalam

ExC3 said:


> Hello
> I now have my version of an Expression controller for sale for £100 to UK and Europe only for the first batch of 12. Postage UK £6. Postage Europe £12
> 
> I will post second batch to US and Canada as well price will then be £120.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ExC-3 usb expression controller.
> 
> 
> Midi fader expression controller orchestra Spitfire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> expressioncontroller.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nick


This looks fantastic! Put me down for the the Canadian batch!


----------



## MexicanBreed

I already mentioned this seller on a previous post, but since he has made a few more controllers, I'd like to share them here because they may seem a viable solution to some. Also, I'd like somebody to take the plunge and report if it's a good investment .

From what I've seen, he builds an assortment of controllers, although they are not always available. He also had a box with 8 knobs, another with two knobs and 6 faders, and at some point he had a controller with 3 100 mm faders.











https://www.ebay.com/itm/224579910173?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160908105057%26meid%3D3c88c8b4fa2449a6a666631fab8cd180%26pid%3D100675%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D15%26sd%3D234115907125%26itm%3D224579910173%26pmt%3D1%26noa%3D1%26pg%3D2380057&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci%3Ab7ee35cc-0815-11ec-8c62-1e83669d46a9%7Cparentrq%3A8d67bdc717b0ab9715a392ebfff10010%7Ciid%3A1 (ebay listing)


----------



## Soundbed

I’ve been enjoying mine from Etsy.









Sparrow 8x60 MIDI Controller - Etsy


Our 8, 60mm travel fader MIDI controller supports MIDI mappings within the applications you use for photo, video, audio applications and more! These controllers are MIDI compliant and plug-and-play compatible with Windows and OSX The controller connects using an included 6 foot USB cable and passes




www.etsy.com


----------



## jbuhler

Soundbed said:


> I’ve been enjoying mine from Etsy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparrow 8x60 MIDI Controller - Etsy
> 
> 
> Our 8, 60mm travel fader MIDI controller supports MIDI mappings within the applications you use for photo, video, audio applications and more! These controllers are MIDI compliant and plug-and-play compatible with Windows and OSX The controller connects using an included 6 foot USB cable and passes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com


What’s the total height with the low profile caps on the sliders? I’m using a Korg nanokontrol because it sits on my keyboard but also fits under the desk. But the throw on the nanokontrol faders is short.


----------



## Paul Jelfs

The Ebay ones are VERY Good - However, the 3 X 100mm was not linear and had much less resistance, so was not so good in my opinion. 

Saying that, he may well have fixed that issue, and these things have been going in my studio for 3 months without problem.

For my CC 11 and 1 I ordered one from Etsy - Looks amazing - (Sorry about the bad quality)


----------



## Paul Jelfs

Soundbed said:


> I’ve been enjoying mine from Etsy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparrow 8x60 MIDI Controller - Etsy
> 
> 
> Our 8, 60mm travel fader MIDI controller supports MIDI mappings within the applications you use for photo, video, audio applications and more! These controllers are MIDI compliant and plug-and-play compatible with Windows and OSX The controller connects using an included 6 foot USB cable and passes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com


I think that may be the same chap that made mine - Jeff ? 
Very talented and nice guy. I am waiting for mine to arrive


----------



## Soundbed

Paul Jelfs said:


> I think that may be the same chap that made mine - Jeff ?
> Very talented and nice guy. I am waiting for mine to arrive


Jeff sounds right yes. He is super nice. I even asked for a tweak and he sent me a new software patch the next day or so.


----------



## Martin S

MexicanBreed said:


> I already mentioned this seller on a previous post, but since he has made a few more controllers, I'd like to share them here because they may seem a viable solution to some. Also, I'd like somebody to take the plunge and report if it's a good investment .
> 
> From what I've seen, he builds an assortment of controllers, although they are not always available. He also had a box with 8 knobs, another with two knobs and 6 faders, and at some point he had a controller with 3 100 mm faders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/224579910173?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160908105057%26meid%3D3c88c8b4fa2449a6a666631fab8cd180%26pid%3D100675%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D15%26sd%3D234115907125%26itm%3D224579910173%26pmt%3D1%26noa%3D1%26pg%3D2380057&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci%3Ab7ee35cc-0815-11ec-8c62-1e83669d46a9%7Cparentrq%3A8d67bdc717b0ab9715a392ebfff10010%7Ciid%3A1 (ebay listing)


I just put an order in for the 2-fader model (w/o knobs). It’ll arrive within 10 days or so, and I’ll report back once it’s here.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

This is now the Rolls Royce (with the price to boot) https://choisaucedesigns.com - favored by many Tier A composers it would seem, including Lorne Balfe.


----------



## Soundbed

ALittleNightMusic said:


> This is now the Rolls Royce (with the price to boot) https://choisaucedesigns.com - favored by many Tier A composers it would seem, including Lorne Balfe.


Sold out right now?


----------



## Mithnaur

ALittleNightMusic said:


> This is now the Rolls Royce (with the price to boot) https://choisaucedesigns.com - favored by many Tier A composers it would seem, including Lorne Balfe.


They look really great! I guess they are not motorized?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Mithnaur said:


> They look really great! I guess they are not motorized?


Nope. They're meant for sample library CC control, not mixing.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Soundbed said:


> Sold out right now?


Both models sold out in ~an hour. More will be coming in a few weeks.


----------



## Mithnaur

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Nope. They're meant for sample library CC control, not mixing.


That's exactly what I'm looking for, motorized faders for CC control )
But currently it seems that this is a need not yet covered by the manufacturers. Unless looking for an Artist Mix for example, that seems to be well adapted to this, using automation.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Mithnaur said:


> That's exactly what I'm looking for, motorized faders for CC control )
> But currently it seems that this is a need not yet covered by the manufacturers. Unless looking for an Artist Mix for example, that seems to be well adapted to this, using automation.


From a hardware standpoint, motorized faders tend to have more resistance, which doesn't make for as smooth CC control. I imagine that's why most composers don't use motorized faders for CC automation.


----------



## Dewdman42

some of them can also be rather noisy...which is a deal breaker for me


----------



## Dewdman42

also generally motorized faders don't typically work as motorized faders when using midi automation. They will work as motorized faders when using as a midi controller surface, but its quite normal to use them with the motors disconnected when attempting to control CC's, which are not generally bi-directional since not using a midi controller interface


----------



## davinwv

Paul Jelfs said:


> The Ebay ones are VERY Good - However, the 3 X 100mm was not linear and had much less resistance, so was not so good in my opinion.
> 
> Saying that, he may well have fixed that issue, and these things have been going in my studio for 3 months without problem.
> 
> For my CC 11 and 1 I ordered one from Etsy - Looks amazing - (Sorry about the bad quality)


Would you share a link to that Etsy seller?


----------



## ExC3

mjsalam said:


> This looks fantastic! Put me down for the the Canadian batch!


Hello mjsalam
My first batch of controllers have all sold out. I've had very good reviews on the Spitfire facebook page from my first few customers. If you would like add your name to my waiting list (should ship by end of Sept) Please go to my blog and click the link to my pre-order form.









ExC-3 usb expression controller.


Midi fader expression controller orchestra Spitfire




expressioncontroller.blogspot.com





Thanks Nick


----------



## Martin S

Martin S said:


> I just put an order in for the 2-fader model (w/o knobs). It’ll arrive within 10 days or so, and I’ll report back once it’s here.


Well, the faders arrived and I’m very pleased with this little box. Faders are smooth and precise. I went for the 2-fader model because it’s lower in height than the other products the seller offers, and for now this will do for me. I might want to upgrade to his 4-fader model later on, should the need arise (although it appears he currently hasn’t got any more of those to sell).

These faders are programmable directly on the box and has 5 presets you can customize to your liking and easily switch between via a small push button on the top. I can highly recommend this box and the seller:

https://www.ebay.com/usr/xbox-one-modz/


----------



## Martin S

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> This looks like a really well-thoughtout, quality piece of kit!


Indeed ! - and the price is certainly reasonable, too..


----------



## SteveC

Does anybody else uses pedals for cc control?


----------



## LudovicVDP

Martin S said:


> Well, the faders arrived and I’m very pleased with this little box. Faders are smooth and precise. I went for the 2-fader model because it’s lower in height than the other products the seller offers, and for now this will do for me. I might want to upgrade to his 4-fader model later on, should the need arise (although it appears he currently hasn’t got any more of those to sell).
> 
> These faders are programmable directly on the box and has 5 presets you can customize to your liking and easily switch between via a small push button on the top. I can highly recommend this box and the seller:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/usr/xbox-one-modz/


Looks very very interesting.
How do the faders feel?

I would still prefer something that doesn't require 4 presses of a button (not even on the surface but behind the box) + maintain press the 4th time + move the fader to the desire preset + release... to change bank or stuff.
I would prefer everything on the surface, and with a very small amount of actions to change something (1 button push or 1 knob move).
With that box, I would probably never change the CC. And maybe buy more than one box to get more faders without having to change preset every time... But then, Nakedboard comes to mind as well...

But don't get me wrong, this looks very nice. Definitely with that sweat price tag.
I feel we're getting there... but we're not quite there yet.


----------



## Martin S

LudovicVDP said:


> Looks very very interesting.
> How do the faders feel?
> 
> I would still prefer something that doesn't require 4 presses of a button (not even on the surface but behind the box) + maintain press the 4th time + move the fader to the desire preset + release... to change bank or stuff.
> I would prefer everything on the surface, and with a very small amount of actions to change something (1 button push or 1 knob move).
> With that box, I would probably never change the CC. And maybe buy more than one box to get more faders without having to change preset every time... But then, Nakedboard comes to mind as well...
> 
> But don't get me wrong, this looks very nice. Definitely with that sweat price tag.
> I feel we're getting there... but we're not quite there yet.



The faders feel very nice and smooth with a tiny bit of resistance, but not too much, and the distance between the faders is perfect. I agree, that a dedicated faderbank switch/knob would’ve been nice. However, for my use I don’t think it’s too fiddly to work with. As I’m most likely to only use 2 faders simultaneously, I have the first 2 presets set to cc1 & cc11, then cc21 & cc22. The remaining 3 presets I just change on-the-fly as I see fit or use them with MIDI learn functions of whatever plug-in I’m using. Also, I can alternatively use the Midi FX plug-in Modifier in Logic (see below).

Of course, 8 faders are nice and would require less switching back and forth, but I deliberately wanted a small unit that don’t take up much space on my desk and easily fits in a pocket of my bag, and doesn’t require external software to program the cc’s. On this unit it’s actually very easy to change the cc’s without having to go through menu’s as is the case on some controllers.


----------



## Dewdman42

Martin S said:


> https://www.ebay.com/usr/xbox-one-modz/


I like the form factor of this one. Are these only in the UK?


----------



## Martin S

The seller is based in UK, but I believe he ships worldwide. Shipment is handled via eBay’s shipping center. As UK is no longer part of the `European Onion’ I’ll have to pay VAT on any purchase I make in the UK (I’m in Denmark). Much to my surprise, the customs handling fee was already charged and payed for when I purchased the faders, so the shipment went smoothly through customs in Copenhagen. I dunno where you’re located, but assume the same procedure would apply for you, too.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

SteveC said:


> Does anybody else uses pedals for cc control?


I have used one in the past for CC11 (expression), but found it to be awkward. Now the only pedal I use is for CC64 (damper on/off).


----------



## muziksculp

Hi,

Anyone using a *Roli : LightPad Block* for controlling expression, vibrato, timbre, ..etc. basically three parameters of Virtual Insturments simultaneously in real time via pressure, and direction gestures ? 

https://roli.com/products/blocks/lightpad-block-studio-edition

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Nimrod7

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone using a *Roli : LightPad Block* for controlling expression, vibrato, timbre, ..etc. basically three parameters of Virtual Insturments simultaneously in real time via pressure, and direction gestures ?


I do have one.
It's no joy for me. It looses touch, and the surface is not smooth enough for fine movements. 

Can't recall enough about it, I abandoned the idea a few years back.


----------



## muziksculp

Nimrod7 said:


> I do have one.
> It's no joy for me. It looses touch, and the surface is not smooth enough for fine movements.
> 
> Can't recall enough about it, I abandoned the idea a few years back.


Hi @Nimrod7 ,

Thanks for the feedback.

Oh well, I just got one a few days ago, and didn't set it up yet. Kind of a bummer you were not satisfied with the functionality. I will test it, and post some feedback on this thread.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## rnb_2

The LightPad Block M (basically, the Version 2 with a softer surface) was how I started getting back into music a few years ago - it showed that things had moved on a bit from my last dabblings in MIDI in the mid-90s.

I would say that it's a great portable, low-cost introduction to MPE, and it works well for that, but I didn't find the surface conducive to fine CC control. To me, it seemed that it had all the necessary pressure resolution for MPE control, but the combination of the low resolution of the light grid and the slight stickiness of the surface made it unsatisfying for something like modulation. If you have MPE instruments, though, I found that it worked well. The SWAM instruments, available from ROLI as sound packs (but only for mobile, not PCs/Macs), are still pretty amazing demonstrations of what MPE can do.


----------



## muziksculp

Hi,

Regarding the Roli LightBlock I recently purchased, I was under the impression it is a new product. Well to my surprise it turned out to be a used one, and an older generation model. (Kind of a bummer). Ordered it via Amazon. I will be more careful from now on with Amazon products.

I had to email Roli support to reset the serial number of the unit to my account, since it was still registered to the previous owner, so I couldn't download the control software, or drivers. But they replied promptly, and I got that part sorted out.

I will test it, and see if I like using it, I will post more feedback about my experience with it on this thread.

OH.. @Nimrod7 ,

I'm guessing you had the older model, not the newer M model. The reviews mention that the second generation M model is a nicely improved version compared to the older first generation model, like the one I received. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## gsilbers

im having a 4x4 fader/knob controller being made w this guy









TheMIDIMaker - Etsy


Shop MIDI Controllers For Creators Like You by TheMIDIMaker located in Prosper, Texas. Top shop for gifts. Buyers bought gifts from this shop and gave them 5-star reviews!




www.etsy.com
 




has great reviews.


----------



## muziksculp

Hi,

OK, another update on the first generation Roli LightBlock I recently recieved. 

I decided to return it to seller for a refund. 

I couldn't update the firmware, it kept giving me battery low to update firmware message, although I had it charging for over two hours. Something is messed up with it, (a lemon), so I ordered a brand new genreation M model from a retailer, hopefully I will be happier when it arrives. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## easyrider

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> OK, another update on the first generation Roli LightBlock I recently recieved.
> 
> I decided to return it to seller for a refund.
> 
> I couldn't update the firmware, it kept giving me battery low to update firmware message, although I had it charging for over two hours. Something is messed up with it, (a lemon), so I ordered a brand new genreation M model from a retailer, hopefully I will be happier when it arrives.
> 
> Cheers,
> Muziksculp


Link?


----------



## muziksculp

easyrider said:


> Link?


Link of where I purchased the newer model ?


----------



## easyrider

muziksculp said:


> Link of where I purchased the newer model ?


Sure


----------



## muziksculp

easyrider said:


> Sure


https://www.americanmusical.com/rol...io-edition-controller/p/ROI-LTPADBLCKMSE-LIST


----------



## LudovicVDP

gsilbers said:


> im having a 4x4 fader/knob controller being made w this guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheMIDIMaker - Etsy
> 
> 
> Shop MIDI Controllers For Creators Like You by TheMIDIMaker located in Prosper, Texas. Top shop for gifts. Buyers bought gifts from this shop and gave them 5-star reviews!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has great reviews.


Looks very nice indeed ! And the price tag is quite ok.

Do you know how to assign CC to the fader? I see you can ask them to set it up before sending... But they also say it can be changed afterwards... I wonder how easy/not easy this is.

Looks very good anyway


----------



## AcousTech

Hey creative folks! Here's a little more on using a Roli Lightpad Block as a fader control. I have none of the chops you all have, so I probably cannot comment with much confidence on personal things like "feel". However, I can at least let you know how it works:

The Lightpad Block M(and the prior non-M version) can be turned into a Fader by loading one of the Apps using the Roli Dashboard:





Each time you start the Fader Block app it may adjust the color scheme it uses. Nevertheless, when you click Edit you'll see the assignments:





Scrolling to the right suggests it supports being used with up to 16 different controllers:





Q: But since the Lightpad Block only supports 4 faders simultaneously, how do you switch to the other 12 possible options? 
A: Press the Mode button on the left side to cycle through the 4 banks of 4 faders:





It is important to know that the Lightpad Block can only send to one MIDI channel at a time, as indicated by the Global selection here:





Hopefully that's useful information for the curious!


----------



## Soundbed

LudovicVDP said:


> Looks very nice indeed ! And the price tag is quite ok.
> 
> Do you know how to assign CC to the fader? I see you can ask them to set it up before sending... But they also say it can be changed afterwards... I wonder how easy/not easy this is.
> 
> Looks very good anyway


They come pre-programmed to your specifications. If you want them changed you ask for a patch. And upload it like firmware. I have the 8 fader version. One of my many videos in my backlog to review this.


----------



## LudovicVDP

Soundbed said:


> They come pre-programmed to your specifications. If you want them changed you ask for a patch. And upload it like firmware. I have the 8 fader version. One of my many videos in my backlog to review this.


Ok great.
I suppose 8 faders covers enough needs so you don't need to change it every 2 min  

I'm still waiting for the controller with on the fly changeable CC (with 1 button press or 1 knob + saved presets)


----------



## Soundbed

LudovicVDP said:


> Ok great.
> I suppose 8 faders covers enough needs so you don't need to change it every 2 min
> 
> I'm still waiting for the controller with on the fly changeable CC (with 1 button press or 1 knob + saved presets)


Yeah it’s not been a problem. Here’s how I assigned mine:

Mod
Exp
Breath
21 (for Spitfire)
Port speed (basically wildcard)
03
09
Volume

So the outer two get used the most.

The middle basically get assigned to whatever from instrument to instrument. Not super consistent, but I work on so many different things from day to day I’d need dozens of faders if they were always dedicated to the same controls (like osc 2 env release and filter 1 env amt) lol


----------



## muziksculp

AcousTech said:


> Hey creative folks! Here's a little more on using a Roli Lightpad Block as a fader control. I have none of the chops you all have, so I probably cannot comment with much confidence on personal things like "feel". However, I can at least let you know how it works:
> 
> The Lightpad Block M(and the prior non-M version) can be turned into a Fader by loading one of the Apps using the Roli Dashboard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each time you start the Fader Block app it may adjust the color scheme it uses. Nevertheless, when you click Edit you'll see the assignments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrolling to the right suggests it supports being used with up to 16 different controllers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q: But since the Lightpad Block only supports 4 faders simultaneously, how do you switch to the other 12 possible options?
> A: Press the Mode button on the left side to cycle through the 4 banks of 4 faders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is important to know that the Lightpad Block can only send to one MIDI channel at a time, as indicated by the Global selection here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully that's useful information for the curious!


Hi @AcousTech ,

Thank You Very Much for these helpful tips and info. about the ROLI LighPad Block M

I'm waiting to receive my ROLI LightPad Block M , so this was super helpful. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## AcousTech

muziksculp said:


> Hi @AcousTech ,
> 
> Thank You Very Much for these helpful tips and info. about the ROLI LighPad Block M
> 
> I'm waiting to receive my ROLI LightPad Block M , so this was super helpful.
> 
> Cheers,
> Muziksculp


Sure thing! If you end up with more questions, let me know and I'll see if I can help out.


----------



## Martin S

LudovicVDP said:


> Ok great.
> I suppose 8 faders covers enough needs so you don't need to change it every 2 min
> 
> I'm still waiting for the controller with on the fly changeable CC (with 1 button press or 1 knob + saved presets)



You might have come across this already, but I’ll link to it anyway  It appears to be very easy to change CC on the fly:

https://nuancescontroller.fr/


----------



## Seymour Caiman

Martin S said:


> Well, the faders arrived and I’m very pleased with this little box. Faders are smooth and precise. I went for the 2-fader model because it’s lower in height than the other products the seller offers, and for now this will do for me. I might want to upgrade to his 4-fader model later on, should the need arise (although it appears he currently hasn’t got any more of those to sell).
> 
> These faders are programmable directly on the box and has 5 presets you can customize to your liking and easily switch between via a small push button on the top. I can highly recommend this box and the seller:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/usr/xbox-one-modz/


I have just ordered one of these based on this thread. Thanks for pointing out the height of the unit, as I hadn't considered that /noticed that difference! I have been looking for a reasonably priced UK unit for a while.


----------



## muziksculp

Hi,

OK, I received my new ROLI Lightpad BLOCK M model Controller, I returned the used, and faulty, older model to Amazon.

I will be testing it out in the next few days, to see if it can add some cool controlling functionality in my studio.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## cedricm

LudovicVDP said:


> Ok great.
> I suppose 8 faders covers enough needs so you don't need to change it every 2 min
> 
> I'm still waiting for the controller with on the fly changeable CC (with 1 button press or 1 knob + saved presets)


I don't know if this is what you're looking for, but on my control surface, I can switch the configuration of the 8 motorized faders at the touch of one button, for a total of 32. I assume it's the same on the Presonus Faderport 8 and others.


----------



## Dewdman42

@cedricm which controller is that?


----------



## muziksculp

cedricm said:


> I don't know if this is what you're looking for, but on my control surface, I can switch the configuration of the 8 motorized faders at the touch of one button, for a total of 32. I assume it's the same on the Presonus Faderport 8 and others.


Kind of. The Faderport 8 that I have on my studio desk can be configured to be a MIDI CC Fader, each of the 8 faders will transmit a specific CC#, but these CC#s are Pre-Assigned by Presonus, and I can't change them.

Kind of a silly restriction, I have been hoping they allow me to assign any CC# I wish to any of the 8 faders, but that has not happened yet. To put the Fader port in MIDI Mode, I have to press two buttons simultaneously. Then Press them again to go back to normal Faderport control functionality.


----------



## LudovicVDP

cedricm said:


> I don't know if this is what you're looking for, but on my control surface, I can switch the configuration of the 8 motorized faders at the touch of one button, for a total of 32. I assume it's the same on the Presonus Faderport 8 and others.


As said above, the presonus offers fixed midi cc. It's nice but could be better 🙂
I actually use mine more for the midi cc than for the controls... I should maybe replace it with a 1 motorized fader unit that follows the tracks that is selected and 1 unit for midi cc, not motorized. Both together could actually take the same desk estate or less.

Which one are you using?


----------



## cedricm

LudovicVDP said:


> As said above, the presonus offers fixed midi cc. It's nice but could be better 🙂
> I actually use mine more for the midi cc than for the controls... I should maybe replace it with a 1 motorized fader unit that follows the tracks that is selected and 1 unit for midi cc, not motorized. Both together could actually take the same desk estate or less.
> 
> Which one are you using?


A very old one: the Tascal FW-1884, which is an audio interface, a mixer and a control surface all-in-one.


----------



## chiefgeef

https://www.etsy.com/search?q=USB%2FDIN%20MIDI%20Controller


----------



## AcousTech

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> OK, I received my new ROLI Lightpad BLOCK M model Controller, I returned the used, and faulty, older model to Amazon.
> 
> I will be testing it out in the next few days, to see if it can add some cool controlling functionality in my studio.
> 
> Cheers,
> Muziksculp
> 
> 
> Sooooo, inquiring minds want to know: any early thoughts?


----------



## audioimperia




----------



## muziksculp

audioimperia said:


>


Oh.. So, What controller is that ?  You even have your logo engraved on it. Cool.


----------



## audioimperia

muziksculp said:


> Oh.. So, What controller is that ?  You even have your logo engraved on it. Cool.


Did our own  been working on this for over a year. Custom software, custom PCB boards, and everything. Gonna post more pictures after Turkey Day.


----------



## audioimperia

Watch this story by A U D I O I M P E R I A on Instagram before it disappears.







www.instagram.com


----------



## muziksculp

audioimperia said:


> Watch this story by A U D I O I M P E R I A on Instagram before it disappears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com


Oooooh Exciting.

I'm guessing they are Custom made AI MIDI CC Faders, and they looks beautiful. 

Tell us more.


----------



## muziksculp




----------



## audioimperia




----------



## greggybud

chiefgeef said:


> https://www.etsy.com/search?q=USB%2FDIN%20MIDI%20Controller


I'm confused about the 5 knobs with the 5 sliders for the Sparrow 5x5 midi for $135. Someone above said they come with the custom CC's you desire when you order. And then if you want to change the CC numbers later on, there is a firmware change. Is this software you download to achieve this? 

Most importantly, what do these 5 knobs do? If it selects the midi CC number, how does it do that without some type of read-out?


----------



## Inceptic

Placed my order for this one today!

AMC3


----------



## Paulogic

Received my NakedBoard MC-8 yesterday.
It took around 14 days to get from Russia to Belgium and another 5 to get
through customs here. 

Installed it today and I'm impressed with the feel and quality. Nice lasercut acrylic box, 
perfect sturdy USB port and quality faders. 

Settings are easily made using the website, just a pity that Safari does not support Midi.
Worked fine with Chrome but will use an older Win pc to do this if ever needed again.
Not a Chrome lover, I am.

In comparison with the faders on my Keylab, the MC-8 faders are smoother, instant
respons and no "jumps".
I'm now using the KL faders for Daw volumes and this works but with some lag.
Not an instant respons apparently and this means not really usable for automation.
The other DAW functions of the Keyl are fine and the scroll-wheel is very handy.
I use a stream desk for often used Cubase functions so apart from decent volume/mixer
control I'm all set.

CC's used are, from left to right 11 / 1 / 19 / 17 / 18 / 21 / spare / 7

19 / 17 / 18 / 21 --> BBCSO order of "big wheel" functions - reverb, release, tightness and so on.


----------



## Mark Ozanich

Inceptic said:


> Placed my order for this one today!
> 
> AMC3


Got mine a few days ago. Works terrific. A quality piece. Make sure to buy the USB A to USB A if you don't have one.


----------



## Paulogic

I like this to but I am not fond of the "open" design. A 3D printed box or lasercut acrylic one
was probably better to protect agains dust and maybe moisture. Most people do not consider
how much moisture there is in a room. I tested this with a "collector" and I got a liter every week !
And yes, this is a well vented and constant heated room at 21°


----------



## Inceptic

Mark Ozanich said:


> Got mine a few days ago. Works terrific. A quality piece. Make sure to buy the USB A to USB A if you don't have one.


Nice! 

Mine's at the freight forwarder so it will be a while before I get it.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen

Mark Ozanich said:


> Got mine a few days ago. Works terrific. A quality piece. Make sure to buy the USB A to USB A if you don't have one.


No offense but these guys should hire a design specialist 🙂


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Mark Ozanich said:


> Got mine a few days ago. Works terrific. A quality piece. Make sure to buy the USB A to USB A if you don't have one.


Seems like a lot of wasted space to me.


----------



## Pier

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone using a *Roli : LightPad Block* for controlling expression, vibrato, timbre, ..etc. basically three parameters of Virtual Insturments simultaneously in real time via pressure, and direction gestures ?
> 
> https://roli.com/products/blocks/lightpad-block-studio-edition
> 
> Thanks,
> Muziksculp


I bought the v1 and it was bad. The worst aspect was that the resolution was really low and I hated the rubber surface.

I've read v2 was improved but I don't think it will be a huge improvement.


----------



## ExC3

Hello
I now have the mk11 programmable version of my controller available.
for £149 and I will send worldwide by post or UPS.
I have some in stock for immediate despatch at the moment.
See my blog for more info and to order.
My reviews from purchasers have been very positive.
Nick














ExC-3 usb expression controller.


Midi fader expression controller orchestra Spitfire




expressioncontroller.blogspot.com


----------



## fiction

My nanokontrol2 served me well for many years but the faders are getting jittery and it's time to replace it with something else.

I'm trying to decide between the new monogram traveler console and the Nuances. The latter speaks to me much more in terms of design and simplicity, but if I got the traveler console I could completely replace the nanokontrol because I wouldn't need to keep it just for the knobs (which are useful for synths).

Are users generally happy with the monogram product quality? I've read around and it seems to get mixed reviews.


----------



## takaliuang

I am waiting for this guy, still on its way....

===
USB and Din MIDI Controller with 2 or 3 Faders, detachable 2m USB cable / Angled Stand (on the 3 fader version). The 2 fader version has rubber feet instead of angled stand and a fixed USB cable.
Box dimensions are 116mm x 78 mm x 37mm (3 Fader version). The 2 Fader version is about 60mm wide. Fader travel is 65mm.
=======

Bought from here: https://annstweed.com/collections/midi-controllers


----------



## Dr Bensmir

takaliuang said:


> I am waiting for this guy, still on its way....
> 
> ===
> USB and Din MIDI Controller with 2 or 3 Faders, detachable 2m USB cable / Angled Stand (on the 3 fader version). The 2 fader version has rubber feet instead of angled stand and a fixed USB cable.
> Box dimensions are 116mm x 78 mm x 37mm (3 Fader version). The 2 Fader version is about 60mm wide. Fader travel is 65mm.
> =======
> 
> Bought from here: https://annstweed.com/collections/midi-controllers


working as expected ?


----------



## amc3midicontrollers

Might as well throw our offering into the hat: https://amc3midicontrollers.com/


----------



## wst3

so glad I checked this thread!

Long ago I gave up on ideal and opted for different devices for different purposes. It is messy compared to an all in one solution, but it is also flexible.

Right now I use a Roland/Rhodes MK-80 when I want that weighted feel, and an NI S61 when I don't. I am not using all the extended features on the S61 because they don't fit my workflow.

I use a Presonus Faderport 16 for "audio" control, and a Softube Console 1 as a channel strip controller. My only gripe about the Console 1 is that I can't use all my plugins. The UA and Softube stuff is good, but sometimes I want to use Soundtoys or PSP or...

I use an NI Kore2 to control MIDI controller data. Sadly the Kore2 plugin is no longer supported.

Having seen the plethora of hardware devices displayed in this thread I suspect the Kore2 is not long for this world. I think faders are easier to manipulate, and easier to read.

Other devices I have used:

A pair of JLCooper FaderMasters (the original model) - no feedback, so they were shelved as newer devices appeared on the market.
The Lexicon MRC - I still use this to control an LXP-1 & LXP-5 when I use them. I have been trying to build a definition to control the PCM90, but it isn't quite there.
The Yamaha MCS2 - at the time this thing was brilliant!
The IconProAudio M+ with the D2 display. It really is brilliant. This was shelved because I needed more faders, and using an M+ with an X+ seemed clumsy. It would take up less space than the Faderport, but I can live with that. (I will be posting this here and on eBay/Reverb when I get off my lazy butt - if anyone here is interested let me know)
I've tried other controllers in other folk's studios, some are pretty darned good, but not better enough for the price (at least for now).

Anyway, thanks for all the pointers to reasonably priced small control surfaces designed specifically for expression.


----------



## osterdamus

Can’t remember if it has been mentioned, but consider checking out https://themidimaker.com/

I’ve been very happy with my 5 fader controller and the service has been great.


----------



## lecomputer

takaliuang said:


> I am waiting for this guy, still on its way....
> 
> ===
> USB and Din MIDI Controller with 2 or 3 Faders, detachable 2m USB cable / Angled Stand (on the 3 fader version). The 2 fader version has rubber feet instead of angled stand and a fixed USB cable.
> Box dimensions are 116mm x 78 mm x 37mm (3 Fader version). The 2 Fader version is about 60mm wide. Fader travel is 65mm.
> =======
> 
> Bought from here: https://annstweed.com/collections/midi-controllers


Hi its been a while since you posted this, did you get this controller, and how well did it work? I read in another thread that one guy experienced midi dropouts, another said it was fine. 

I'm interested as it seems the best priced one with the little screen and ability to change CC in the device
Let me know! Thanks


----------



## Soundbed

osterdamus said:


> Can’t remember if it has been mentioned, but consider checking out https://themidimaker.com/
> 
> I’ve been very happy with my 5 fader controller and the service has been great.


He told me he also has a new product lineup. He’s been “redesigning the internals and we've upgraded our 3D printers and changed our post-processing”. They also have a web page to reassign the faders / controls anytime now.


----------



## osterdamus

Soundbed said:


> He told me he also has a new product lineup. He’s been “redesigning the internals and we've upgraded our 3D printers and changed our post-processing”. They also have a web page to reassign the faders / controls anytime now.


Sounds good. Still very happy with mine, web page for assigning very cool too. I need some new rubber feet, though, mine slid off during transport, but that's minor.

Have you bought one?


----------



## whinecellar

I haven’t read through the whole thread, but after a constant search for the perfect desktop controller, I finally landed on the Novation Launch Control XL.

I had a Behringer X-Touch Compact for years which I loved, but it’s anything but “compact” - it’s huge. Those faders feel like a Mercedes under your fingers though. No Mac software is a drag, so programming it requires a PC.

I was really excited about the Intech stuff; super small yet rugged, metal build, and promising capabilities - but programming wasn’t exactly intuitive. The real frustration for me was that you only get 4 pages worth of controls, and for the money, the Novation gives you multiple times that for about half the price. And frankly, I expected cheaper-feeling controls, but the Novation feels really premium; I much prefer its faders and knobs. Really nice resistance to them that makes CC rides feel great.

8 faders, 24 buttons, and 24 knobs x 8 user pages is quite the controller for $140; I have yet to find anything that touches that…


----------



## Soundbed

osterdamus said:


> Have you bought one?


Yes I have the older, original Sparrow 8x60. I may upgrade to the 100mm at some point, but I sort of enjoy the 60mm feel.


----------



## takaliuang

lecomputer said:


> Hi its been a while since you posted this, did you get this controller, and how well did it work? I read in another thread that one guy experienced midi dropouts, another said it was fine.
> 
> I'm interested as it seems the best priced one with the little screen and ability to change CC in the device
> Let me know! Thanks





lecomputer said:


> Hi its been a while since you posted this, did you get this controller, and how well did it work? I read in another thread that one guy experienced midi dropouts, another said it was fine.
> 
> I'm interested as it seems the best priced one with the little screen and ability to change CC in the device
> Let me know! Thanks


It works great, I have no trouble as far and using it almost all day. For US $45, very worth it


----------



## takaliuang

Dr Bensmir said:


> working as expected ?


Yes, for 45US$ is worth it. The cheapest controller I know in the market as far


----------



## Robellado

I have made my own because none of them fit my needs. I wanted a compact, heavy-duty, single-cable controller with assignable faders mainly for orchestral control. Four is enough. Finally here is my 4Sliders. The design is based in my own experience as composer/musician so I have eliminated the superfluous things to focus only on a useful tool for my daily work.

So, here is:
- 4 channels. Fader travel is 65mm.
- CC and configurable midi channel.
- Single led to show MIDI OUT activity.
- 8 presets stored in non-volatile memory.
- OLED display to configure each channel and access presets.
- Simultaneous double output 5 DIN MIDI OUT and MIDI USB.
- Steel and wood. Made to last for years.
- Small but heavy (550 grams). Does not move when used.
- Expandable/Hackable. Just ask me.
- No computer needed to setup. All-in-box.
- Made with love from my home in Valencia, Spain.

I've done a small batch of 6 controllers. So, one is for me and the other to resell and help me pay for the investment. The materials are expensive (steel and wood), so the price must be €230 + shipping. Expensive? May be. Anyway, if interested, please, drop me an emai or a PM. I'm too lazy to make a demo video or a website but sure I will in a few days...


----------



## AudioXpression

Good choice!!








Sparrow 5x100mm MIDI controller


This versatile and compact MIDI controller comes with 5, 100mm travel fader and is the perfect studio addition for audio creators, sound producers, music composers, and more! MIDI compliant and compatible with many major DAWs (Logic Pro X, Kontakt, Ableton, Cakewalk, and more. For a more...




themidimaker.com


----------



## ExC3

I have some controllers in stock ready for delivery in time for Christmas. Nick








ExC-3 usb expression controller.


Midi fader expression controller orchestra Spitfire




expressioncontroller.blogspot.com


----------

